# (MIDI) Keyboard kaufen



## Carndret (25. Juni 2003)

Da ich demnächst wieder etwas Zeit habe, möchte ich mich endlich ein bisschen in das Gebiet Sound-Software einarbeiten. Um Noten nicht einzeln mit der Maus schreiben zu müssen will ich mir jetzt ein Keyboard kaufen. Nur ist die Frage welches.
Da ich erst Mal nur einfaches machen will dachte ich an ein einfaches MIDI Keyboard mit 37 oder 49 Tasten. Drucksensitiv muss es nicht unbedingt sein (wegen dem Preis). Bisher hab ich entweder nur teure oder zu große gefunden.
Hier mal eine kleine Liste von den für mich evtl. brauchbaren:
- Oxygen 8 (bisschen klein und teuer, dafür USB)
- Prodikeys Keyboard (nett (sogar Drucksensitiv), günstig aber leider mit Tastatur)
- Terratec MIDI Masterkeyboard (ausreichend denke ich)

Ich bin z.Z. für das Terratec Keyboard nur weiß ich nicht ob es bei diesem Preis (52€ bei Amazon) vielleicht zu billig ist (Qualität).
Und noch was: Wie gut funktioniert das mit der MIDI Schnittstelle? Ich hab gehört, das es da hin und wieder zu Problemen bei der Aufnahme kommen kann.

Was ratet ihr mir?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (25. Juni 2003)

Die Probleme kommen bei der MIDI-Schnittstelle in hauptsächlich 2 Fällen.

1. Zuviele Geräte über eine MIDI-Schnittstelle angesteuert. (Fällt bei dir ja offenbar weg).

2. Zu hohe Latenzzeiten. Das sind Verzögerungen zwischen Tastenanschlag und Recording in der Software bzw Verzögerungen bei der Soundausgabe. So kann es beispielsweise sein, dass du eine Spur abhören möchtest, um eine zweite Spur dazu einzuspielen. Bis du den Sound der abgespielten MIDI-Spur hörst vergehen ein paar Millisekunden. Wenn du nun auf deinem MIDI-Keyboard ne Taste drückst dauert es auch ein paar Millisekunden, bis der Tastenanschlag im Sequencer aufgezeichnet wird. Daraus können sich ganz fiese Verschiebungen ergeben. Um das Problem zu beseitigen musst du natürlich erstens einen flotten Rechner, zweitens eine Sound- und MIDI-Hardware mit sehr geringen und stabilen Latenzzeiten haben.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Carndret (25. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lightbox _
> *...
> Um das Problem zu beseitigen musst du natürlich erstens einen flotten Rechner, zweitens eine Sound- und MIDI-Hardware mit sehr geringen und stabilen Latenzzeiten haben.
> *



Also ich habe einen AMD 700MHz (<- momentan noch) und den Soundblaster Live 1024 Player.
Zusätzlich noch eine OnBoard-"Soundkarte" (VIA AC'97) mit MIDI Port. Könnte ich dann nicht an den SoundBlaster das Keyboard hängen und über die OnBoard-Soundkarte abspielen lassen (oder umgekehrt)?

Ansonsten: welche Soundkarten haben denn niedrige Latenzzeiten?


----------



## Whizzly (26. Juni 2003)

also mit ner onboard karte haste dann ma so ca 750 ms latenz, beim soundblaster dürftes ähnlich mager aussehn... taste drücken, kaffee holen, ton hören 

ich persönlich fahr mit nem xp 2000er system und einer 
Delta Audiophile 2496 www.m-audio.de mit ca 17 - 20 ms, da kamman schon was mit anfangen... also lieber in die karte und nich in das keyboard investieren, da reicht dir locker son midiman mit 2 oktaven... btw die karte kostet so 200 € und meines wissens kommt darunter nichmehr viel ;(
die rechenleistung is bis zu einem gewissen punkt zweitrangig, wenns dann natürlcih mit echtzeiteffekten losgeht, und dann noch mehrere audiospuren gleichzeitig da wirds dann eng vorallem im RAM! Zum reinen einspielen von noten reicht dein rechner denk ich grad noch... könntest probs mit den instrumenten kriegen...
aber ohne eine vernünftige soundkarte kannste des keyboard auch ausm fenster pfeffern , insofern rate ich dir zu nem recht billigen teil, ich hab n 8 jahre altes technics dranhängen aber ich sag ja zum einspielen reichts 

hoffe ich konnte helfen 
whizzly


----------



## Carndret (26. Juni 2003)

Wie es aussieht reicht das Terratec Keyboard für mich wirklich aus.
Am RAM dürfte es bei mir hoffentlich nicht knapp werden da ich immer recht gut bestücke (512MB).
Wenn die Latenzzeiten so hoch sind muss ich noch mal mit meinem Lehrer reden, der sich das gleiche kaufen will. Nicht das er dann Probleme hat oder kann man die Latenzzeiten irgend wie messen?

Eines würde ich aber noch gern wissen: Wie sieht das ganze bei USB aus? Nur interssehalber.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (26. Juni 2003)

Also brauchbare Latenzzeiten liegen bei etwa 7ms oder besser.
Ab 4 ms oder noch weniger steigt die Prozessorlast deutlich an,
insbesondere bei Mehrspurprojekten. Insofern ist die Prozessorleistung
für eine optimierte Latenzzeit in der Audioumgebung nicht ganz unwesentlich.

Latenzzeiten lassen sich gegenüber den Grundeinstellungen der
jeweiligen Soundkarte häufig durch eine Änderung der Puffergrößen
und anderer Parameter (z.B. Samplefrequenz für Audiodaten) optimieren.
Wie gut man das optimieren kann hängt aber an den Fähigkeiten der
Soundkarten im Zusammenspiel mit dem PC in dem sie installiert sind.
Mit onBoard-Soundkarte wirst du vermutlich keinen Blumenpott gewinnen
können. Was die SB live angeht hab ich leider keine Erfahrung.

Ich selber nutze die Terratec DMX fire 24/96 mit einer Latenzzeit von 5.8 ms bei 44,1 kHz und nur 2.7 ms bei 96 kHz. Das ist ein SEHR guter Wert, der allerdings eben nur mit minimalsten Puffergrößen (Bei mir 256 Samples/Puffer) erreicht werden kann.

Das Keyboard an sich wird schon ok sein für deine Bedürfnisse.
Nur eben der Rest vom Schützenfest wird dir vermutlich Kopfschmerzen bereiten.

Gruß
lightbox


----------

